# Foam Letters and Engraving



## azpaul (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello,

I have been reading about creating foam letters for signs and tomb stones.

Darklord's engraving came out great in one of the posts. The posts I read talked about tracing a printed image or letter.

Is there an alternative to tracing? This How-To shows using a dremel tools with a plunger and carving right through the paper?

http://www.hauntedyards.com/tombstones1.html

Has anyone used this method and how well does it work. I am trying to figure the best and easiest way to make some signs. I only have 4 to make.

Thanks


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Tracing onto the pink or blue foam is easy.

I used a half-dull box cutter to carve my voodoo marker. You can use a dremel or a blade.
Works really well.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I glue mine down with a mixture of water and elmers then carve right through the paper. sometimes though you do get build up on the bit at the glue line. After I lay down wet paper towel to soften the glue and remove the excess paper


----------

